# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Giới thiệu bể rửa siêu âm Elma

## T18

Công ty cổ phần Nam Anh chuyên cung cấp thiết bị ứng dụng trong công nghiệp, phòng lab, dân dụng.

Chúng tôi hiện nay là đại diện cho một số hãng thiết bị, trong đó cỏ bể rửa siêu âm Elma. Sản phẩm này là thiết bị làm sạch bằng hệ thống sóng siêu âm kết hợp cùng dung dịch để làm sạch vật thể.

Bể rửa siêu âm Elma có nguồn gốc từ Đức, toàn bộ sản phẩm được nhập khẩu chính hãng. 

Bể rửa siêu âm Elma có khả năng làm sạch bằng sóng siêu âm nhờ những đầu phát siêu âm được gắn bên trong bể. Qua tác động bức sóng lên dung dịch, các dòng sóng siêu âm sẽ đi qua vật thể và thâm nhập vào vật thể để đánh tan chất bẩn cũng như những cặn hay gỉ sét bám trên vật mà không làm tổn hại bể mặt của vật.

Hiện nay tại công ty Nam Anh có phân phối nhiều dòng sản phẩm của Elma với nhiều dung tích đa dạng, ứng dụng cho nhiều mục đích sử dụng khác nhau.

Các thông tin sản phẩm, kỹ thuật và tài liệu về sản phẩm, các bạn có thể ghé thăm địa chỉ:

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ SẢN XUẤT VÀ XNK NAM ANH*
Địa chỉ: Phòng 1002, ĐN2, N07-B3, Đường Thành Thái, Dịch Vọng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Điện thoại: + 84.24.62926550        Hotline: +84.902081682      Email: napijsc@gmail.com     Website: www.napicorp.vn

----------

